# Do we need a "Tactical and Combatives forum"?



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 19, 2003)

We've had a few requests for a forum covering Tactical and Combatives concepts in the past.  As a test of the waters, I' asking folks, should MT add a forum specifically for this?

Thank you.

(Poll runs until the end of Dec.)


----------



## Phil Elmore (Dec 19, 2003)

I see no harm in the addition of such a forum, through any "tactical" issues are also more than welcome at _The Martialist_'s forum (given the focus of the publication).


----------



## Ceicei (Dec 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *We've had a few requests for a forum covering Tactical and Combatives concepts in the past.  As a test of the waters, I' asking folks, should MT add a forum specifically for this?
> 
> Thank you.
> ...



So what subjects could be covered there that aren't covered in another forum?

- Ceicei


----------



## Tgace (Dec 19, 2003)

Tactical/Combative training is what the military/police currently teach (for those units that actually get it) it concentrates on quick instruction (shake n' bake), is more "offensive" in nature than "defensive" and dosent really focus on personal/internal development (its not really an "art") vs. martial art where there is a component of personal development and more detailed and extended instruction. Krav Maga is more on the "combatives" side of the house than say "Shotokan".


----------



## Cruentus (Dec 19, 2003)

Clearly, the methods of combatives and tactics clearly differ from "martial arts". I say we definatily should have a forum for it!


----------



## Ceicei (Dec 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tgace _
> *Tactical/Combative training is what the military/police currently teach (for those units that actually get it) it concentrates on quick instruction (shake n' bake), is more "offensive" in nature than "defensive" and dosent really focus on personal/internal development (its not really an "art") vs. martial art where there is a component of personal development and more detailed and extended instruction. Krav Maga is more on the "combatives" side of the house than say "Shotokan". *



Thank you for your explanation.  This makes sense to me.  Yes, there would be a need for a forum like that.

- Ceicei


----------



## Guro Harold (Dec 20, 2003)

The methods, mentality, mindset, and issues of legalities are distinctly different from a martial artist as compared to someone who trains tactical and combatives.

I think one of the reasons why is because the art is stripped to only what is necessary and works in the tactical and combatives community.
Articles and concepts from Hock Hochheim, Jim Wagner, and others can be covered as well.

I think that everyone can benefit and learn from this forum.

Palusut


----------

